# Looking for feedback and reactions



## krbouchard (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a new member to the site and have already found some great new music recommendations here. This summer I've been working on some videos that I'd love to hear your thoughts on. The link is below:

http://www.youtube.com/user/krbouchard/videos

In the videos I have set the works of various painters to a composer whom I think matches the tone and essence of the artist. My intention was to dramatize the paintings and make larger, grander ones more digestible by adding motion. I look forward to hearing your reactions. They goes in reverse order from oldest (Botticelli and Telemann) to most recent (Caravaggio and Bach).


----------

